# Case 1985-86 446 Ingersol Tractor



## thammes (Mar 1, 2005)

My 446 Ingersol tractor with 48in. blower attachment. When I engage the attachment drive lever the auger stops turning because the PTO Clutch needs to be adjusted. Could someone please let me know how to adjust or fix the problem?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to TF.com thammes.

I'm not sure I understand the problem??? You state that when you engage the drive lever the auger *stops* turning...Why was it turning in the first place with the lever *disengaged*?

Have you looked at the clutch in an engaged and disengaged position?? Maybe it's a linkage adjustment.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

WELCOME THAMMES!! 

I am assuming you mean the blower works when engaged, but when you try to blow snow, it slips, and the auger stops. Is that right? 

That cluch is easy to adjust, I know there has been manuals posted else were on the web. If I cant find it, I will scan and post mine. We will get you fixed up


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome Thammes,

Is it the easy adjust or standrard clutch. Anyway here are the digrams for both. Also if you go to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/casegardentractors/
and go to the fiiles section there is a pdf called pto clutch adjustment and repair.

Hope this helps.


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcom Thammes,

If you go to: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/casegardentractors/

there is a copy of the clutch adjustment and reapir manual under the files section.

Hope this helps,

Bob


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats where I saw it. 

Your tractor would be the EZ adjust BTW


----------

